# January 2007 Fishing Competition



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The January 2007 Fishing Comp starts Saturday 6th January and runs until Sunday 14th January.

Rules and conditions apply and the full details of the competition can be seen at http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=53044#53044.

Good luck and good fishing!

All entries should be submitted in this thread and should include the following.

Name/UserName of Angler
Date of Capture
Location
Type and Size/Weight of Fish
Tackle Used
Conditions (optional)

For those who did not catch fish but still wish to accrue points for 'having a go' please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName
Date of Fishing Trip
Location
Conditions
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, never looked at this part of the forum b4 so may give it a go.

GO QLD!


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds like a bit of fun dave and another excuse to get on the water :lol: might evan catch a few fish  so i will give it a crack

cheers mik


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Name / username: Scott / Noboat.
Date: 06/01/07
Time caught: 7.00 am
Location: Bells creek, Pumistone passage under the powerlines.
Type of fish: Dusky Flathead.
Length: 47cm
Weight: enough to bend the rod a lot.
Tackle: old 6'6" spin rod and Shimino reel with sticky drag, using a SP.
Conditions: Overcast, light sw wind, murky water, start of run in tide.

Comments: Was fishin under the powerlines in Bells creek on the run in and hooked this Flathead on a Squidgey 50mm fish in killer Tomatoe with 1/8 oz round jig head. It was caught on the edge of a weed bank that droped into deeper water with the current flowing from some shallow flats.
I also hooked anoter but was bitten off, followed by a third that was released as it only went 38cm. It was caught on a Berkley gulp 70mm poddy mullet SP with fish head jig with 2/0 hook.

[The leagal size for Dusky Flathead in QLD is 40-70 cm]

This is the first time I have entered the fishing comp. This is the first day I have put the yak in the water for 2007. The first fish caught from the yak in 2007. and looks like the first entry into the comp for 2007.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave / Justcrusin32
6/1/07
Patonga creek
Nothing keepable ( just want the trying points for the blues go NSW )
Run in tide sunny day light breeze

Almost got a flaty in the boat but lazy bones here didn't bother to get the net and the line broke as i lifted him out, would have bee close to legal but not sure.
However a 15cm flaty did try to eat a 4" wriggler on a spinner head. It was so big compared to him he could only get the tale in his mouth.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler- Funda (Allan)
Date of Capture- 6/1/07
Location- Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish- 36cm Redfin
Tackle Used- 1kg spin outfit/TN50 Jackall
Conditions- Hung over










Cheers, Allan


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler FISHING MIK
Date of Capture 7.1 07
Location lake illawarra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish flathead 43cm
Tackle Used 7foot rod 6 pound braid with twitchen nipper sp
Conditions (optional) was a overcast day no wind and only the 1 fish

cheers mik


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Edited again - Another upgrade for competition, images and details below :

Name/UserName of Angler - Derek ( Paffoh )
Date of Capture - 9th January 2007
Location - Lake Burley Griffin, A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - English Perch 34cm ( Weight unknown )
Tackle Used - Shakespeare 6'0" baitcaster, Shakespeare Agility ( 12lb Fireline, 20lb Penn leader ) 
Conditions - Decent specimen, released unharmed ( Legal in the A.C.T )










Name/UserName of Angler - Derek ( Paffoh )
Date of Capture - 14th January 2007
Location - Lake Burley Griffin, A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - English Perch 34 1/2cm ( Weight unknown )
Tackle Used - Shakespeare 6'0" baitcaster, Shakespeare Agility ( 12lb Fireline, 20lb Penn leader ) 
Conditions - Average specimen, released unharmed ( Legal in the A.C.T )


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Jason (Squidder)
Date of Capture - 6th January 2007
Location - Lake Burley Griffin, A.C.T
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Redfin 35cm
Tackle Used - Daiwa Procaster, Shimano sedona, 8lb fireline, green/orange Storm Thunderstick
Conditions - Too many rowers :x


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Caught 5 mackerel in the hour or so that i launched, These three were keepers. Not the biggest but still nice on the barbi and points for QLD

Name/UserName of Angler : Haulem
Date of Capture :07/01/2007
Location : Mackay, Slade Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : School Mackerel Biggest 65cm
Tackle Used : Trolling dead garfish and halco rmg's
on 30lb mono using penn Jigmaster 500
and Kingfisher ski rod


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 10/1/07
Location: Point Cook (PPB)
Type/Size of Fish: Southern Calamari 70cm (tip of hood to tenticle)
Tackle Used: Ugly Sticks and El Cheapo Shimano Reels, Storm 9cm Deep Thunderstick in Blue/Silver. Interestingly an 11cm Deeop Thunderstick in the exact same colours Squidder donged a redfin on (Firetiger?) hauled in a 55cm calamari.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 10/1/07
Location: Point Cook (PPB)
Type/Size of Fish: Snook 76cm
Tackle Used: Ugly Sticks and El Cheapo Shimano Reels, Storm 9cm Deep Thnderstcick Blue /Silver.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

My submission for the 'loser' participation points  (how embarrasing)

*Name/UserName* -- Deano
*Date of Fishing Trip* -- 9 Jan 07
*Location *-- Vaucluse + Watson's Bay
*Conditions* -- really crappy (2m+ swell and 15kt wind)
*Tale of Woe* -- basically I didn't find much about (see trip report) except for a 13cm leatherjacket. I was using lures only (mixture of SX40, Berkley minnow, berkley minnow grub and kokoda shad) to no avail. I went over the side of the yak with a mask and snorkel and didn't see much underwater life (which is unusual) and the water temperature seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Name - Davey G
Date of Trip - 9 January
Location - Hacking River
Type/Size of Fish - Whiting 35cm and Bream 30cm
Tackle Used - Bubble Pop 35 6lb fireline 8lb mono leader. Go the Popper!


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Name/Peter (Naki man)
Date of Capture 6/01/07
Location White Cliffs Taranaki
Type and Size/ snapper 540, snapper 480, Gurnard 420 
Tackle Used ledger rigg, squid and pillie bait

Conditions started out great then got windy as hell. Snapper on the bite on first drop - kept 8 snapps and released about 20 keepers


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name: Jeff (Fisher)
Date of capture : 10 Jan 06
Location: West Lakes
Type - undersize bream only - best at 26/27cm
Tackle: scorpion35 and kokoda sprog
Launched with Scupper, Duncan and Duncans son Andrew. Duncan pulled a couple of nice fish but the rest were undersize. I managed 6 or 7 fish as did Duncan.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Name:Andybear
Date of capture: 11 Jan 2007
Location:Scarborough (North Brisbane)
Species: Squire 42cm weight 980g
and Tailor 37cm Not weighed
Both caught on Tilsen Hard body barra lure Black/Orange/Red
Both before sunrise within 200m of shore. Onshore Easterly wind est 8KmH.
Overcast.
Tackle used Tipless Jarvis Walker (formerly 7ft 6 )Estuary Rod
Okum convector CN30L spooled with 13.6Kg Braid with fluoro carbon leader 12Kg.


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name: Cid
Date of Capture: 10/1/07
Location: Tench Park, Nepean
Species: Aussie Bass - 36.5 cm's 
Tackle: 4lb fireline, 6lb Fluorocarbon leader and a Black/Purple EastCoast Popper
Conditions: Early morning (6:30am) from right up in the shadows of an overhanging willow tree. A big surface smash then he buried me in the weeds which took some delicate work to extract him from. Released to maul more cicadas.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: WayneD/Wayne Dunkley
Date of Capture: 11/01/07 7:11 PM
Location: Hinze Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 39cm 
Tackle Used: 4lb fireline 10lb leader Heddons teeny torpedo
Conditions: Bloody bewdiful night to be on the water


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well Fisher, Scupper, Andrew and I hit WestLakes on Wednesday evening. The WX was in the high 30's and the wind was blowing a bit. As I recall the catch amounted to all Bream and all sent home to their Mothers. I think the tally was me=7, Fisher=6, Wayne=3 and Andrew struck out.
I caught one that was on legal size; however, Andrew (son) managed to accidentally switch my camera to macro and the 5 pix he took are too blurred to be of any value, so I have not bothered to post any.

Anyway, there were four of us on the water and 16 bream caught. Does our participation get some points for SA?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jeffo / Jeff 
Date of Capture: 11/01/2007 
Location: Culburra Beach NSW 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 40cm 
Tackle Used: Shimano Symetre 1500 & Shimano 7ft spin rod, 2kg mono. Half Pilchard as bait 
Conditions (optional): After a successful trip a week earlier, I returned to the same spot & swapped SP's for bait, the results were much improved. 3 snapper, a photo of the best is attached


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

Name: Andy/Nubee
Date: 06/01/07
Location: White cliffs Taranaki (New Zealand)
Type/size: Snapper 500mm & Snapper 490mm
Tackle: ledger rig with squid and pilchard bait, 8 meters of water.
Conditions: fishing with nakiman (previous entry) a bit sloppy with a stiff westerly wind.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Name; Peter (Naki man) 
Date of Capture; 12/01/07 
Location; Port Taranaki 
Type and Size; snapper 610mm 
Tackle Used; ledger rigg, flashing light with pillie bait

Conditions: twilight fish, raining, sea flat as and it got Fu*ken dark. upped anchor at 9.30pm back on land 10.10pm. Kept 2 snapps and 5 gurnard. released about 6 keeper snapps. fished for hour and 15minutes. Magic


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Had to get an entry in for the state.....

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 13.01.2007
Location: Pumistone Passage / Bribie Island
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 32cm
Tackle Used: Popper !
Conditions (optional): Overcast, Windy, Outgoing tide, Water depth 50cm.

The marks on the rod are 10cm apart (starting at the grip - Sorry hard to see) picture makes it look like just on 30cm but it was 32-33 (fork). This is one of 4 bream caught in shallow water over old oyster leases.
One may have been bigger but released himself boatside


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Just posting participation on behalf of myself, Hard Yakka, Hagar & bassman at Cressbrook dam yesterday, from memory, 14 fish were landed between us, nothing of size to report. My best fish going 34cms, I lot better trip than the recent camping trip, on the fish side of things at least. 
:wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Phantom, paulb, tuco and myself participated at Middle Harbour this morning. Paulb may have something better than participation to report


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Aleg75
Date of Capture: 14-1-2007
Location: Gungalin Lake / Canberre 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 22cm x 2 
Tackle Used: 1 on 3" SP shad and the other on a kokoda/g-vibe/jackal
Conditions (optional): Hot, 30deg, middle of day, light breeze.

Ash


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully I'm sneaking in before the comp closes 

Name/User Name of Angler: Rob / Buff
Date of Capture: 14-1-2007 
Location: West Lakes, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 36cm 
Tackle Used: Berkley 4" Lugworm in Glow on a #4 Owner 1/32oz Worm Hook










Name/User Name of Angler: Rob / Buff
Date of Capture: 14-1-2007 
Location: West Lakes, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 42cm 
Tackle Used: Berkley 6" Sandworm in Camo (cut in half) on a #4 Owner 1/32oz Worm Hook


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Name/UserName Funda
Date of Capture 13/01/07
Location LBG Canberra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Redfin Perch 31cm
Tackle Used 1kg spin outfit - TN50 jackall LCB
Conditions blowing like beeeeeeeeep!










Cheers, Allan


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

just listing my participation at Cooby dam over the weekend, 
I would have posted my bass from the previous week if i knew how slow it was going to be, anyways drove all the way out there and fished pretty hard for one fish that was lost near the yak.

Name/UserName : Fishing Man
Date of Fishing Trip : 14-01-07
Location : Cooby Dam
Conditions : Hot and overcast
Tale of Woe : Conditions were extremely hard, only heard of one fish being caught in the whole lake over the whole day


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Redphoenix
Date of Capture: Sat 13th January
Location: Tuross Lake - on the sandbank just to the north of the 'blue Tuross' text in the following URL: here
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead x 2 - 1x 52cm, 1x 48cm
Tackle Used: 4 pound mono
Conditions: More wind than a whistling convention. Trip report to follow.

Also caught a small salmon @ 35cm, which was GREAT for Occy's fish-cakes.

Red.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Flump
Date of Capture: Tue 9th January 
Location: Manly Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bass 18cm & Carp (approx 1.5Kg)
Tackle Used: 10lb flourocarbon
Method: Sight casting to rising fish with floating crust in the lilly pads
Conditions: Perfect, light wind, sunny, water temp 27 degs!

Both fish taken just on dark, unfortunately no photos but two more firsts from the yak  . Lost a much bigger Bass at the net :x :x :x . Just registering my attempt 

Just for future reference for those who enjoy Bass fishing, a young lad on the lake had a Bass that looked to be over 40cm!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName: Dave/sbd
Date of Fishing Trip: 140106 0430-1100
Location: Middle Harbour (Tunks Park to The Spit)
Conditions: Balmy 
Tale of Woe: My mate Gary and I launched in the dark and proceded to an exposed wreck to catch bait. Gary had the bright idea that we should disembark to make it easier (with the %$#&*! bait jigs) but in doing so, he managed to flip his SIK, lose all his gear and half fill his yak with water. Out came the squid jigs on heavy line, and for the next 3.5 hours (prime fishing time) we fished for his gear instead. Amazingly we recovered almost everything, then continued with some desultory fishing (no live bait), but it was never going to happen. We consoled ourselves with smaller snapper etc (all returned).


----------



## bassman (Jan 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Bassman (Sam)
Date of Capture - Sun 14th jan 07
Location - Cooby Dam
Type - Yellowbelly
Size/Weight of Fish - 45cm and bloody fat
Tackle Used - Ecogear VT65 clear/chartreuse one with red head 
conditions - Was very quite on the dam extremely happy to get one


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Name - Stu Thompson
Date of Trip - 14.1.07
Location - Gravel patch off Burleigh heads
Type/Size of Fish - 1050 long Spaniard
Tackle Used -Slimie mack trolling rig with a pink skirt on a down rigger


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AND THE JANUARY WINNERS ARE.....

100 points - SpottyMac with his 105cm Spanish Mackeral. Awesome stuff!
90 Points - PoddyMullet with his 76cm Snook
80 Points - Haulem with his haul of Mackeral - biggest 65cm
70 Points - RedPhoenix with a couple of nice Flathead -best at 52cm
60 Points - BassMan with a nice Yella/Golden Perch of 45cm
50 Points - AndyBear with his 42cm Snapper

30 Points - Everyone else who entered legal fish. This includes:-
Buff,
NoBoat, 
Kraley,
Funda,
Fishing Mik,
Paffoh,
Squidder,
Davey G,
Fisher,
Cid,
Wayne D,
Jeffo,
Polylureosis,,,, and
Aleg75.

15 Points -participation points awarded to:-
JustCruisin,
Deano,
Duncan,
Scupper,
Andrew,
Yakatak,
HardYakka,
Hagar,
Peril,
Phantom,
PaulB,
Tuco,
FishingMan,
Flump and 
SBD.

Commiserations to NakiMan and Nubee, those NZ snapper are great fish however this year we are awarding individual points to Aussie anglers only, however your efforts still get placed in the 'State v State' section. Also PAul B - if you'd entered your kingfish in this section you'd also be in the big points!

STATE v STATE comp

6 Points - NSW (13 Anglers)
5 Points - QLD (11 Anglers)
4 Points - SA and ACT (both 5 Anglers)
2 Points - New Zealand (2 Anglers)
1 Point - VIC (1 Angler)

Congrats to everyone who entered. This month has seen a great response, so WELL DONE EVERYONE!

Next comp period will be Saturday 3 February - Sunday 11 February. Time to start planning your trips now!

Until then, good fishin'....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Also - the Hall of FAme will be updated with the following entries.. Numbers in brackets are where the fish will place in the Hall of FAme

Saltwater -

Bream - Buff 42cm (1) and 36cm (3)
ShortFin Pike (Snook) - PoddyMullet 76cm (2)
Snapper - AndyBear 42cm (2) and Jeffo 40cm (3)
Squid - PoddyMullet 70cm (1)
Spanish MAckeral - SpootyMac 105cm (1)
Whiting - Davey G 35cm (3)

Freshwater-

Bass - WayneD 39cm (1) and Cid 36.5cm (2)
Redfin - Funda 36cm (1), Squidder 35cm (2) and Paffoh 34cm (3)
YellowBelly - BassMan 45cm (1)

Anyone else wishing to add their catches to the Hall of Fame should PM their details to Scott (admin). Photo and measurement need to be shown clearly.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Fantastic stuff guys.
Thanks again Davey for taking the time and effort to run with this, and the hall-of-fame stuff - it's a great addition to the site.

Red.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OOOOPPPSSSS.   

I've had a shocker!! :shock:

Stu's (SpottyMacs) Mackeral WAS caught within comp period. (Originally I thought that he caught it on the Monday after the comp had ended) OOPS.

I'll amend (edit) the original post to reflect this. Sorry one and all!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done Poddy *Edit - Disco Stu* and everyone else who entered, great to see so many entries early in the comp.  
Well now, can't have that little yella beat my PB, will have to PM pics of mine asap.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done all, and good on ya DaveyG for yet another slick competition organisation effort 

I'm tipping big fish to be caught by the Canberrans next month


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work Dave and everyone who entered. The updating of the hall of fame is a nice touch. I'm planning for the next comp round already


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah Dave, to echo the lads above, great work! appreciate you doing all the hard yards for us!

I have spoken to the better half and will be guaranteed a leave pass for at least one yak fish during the comp periods! yee-ha!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just brilliant to see the participation numbers, ya cumalative efforts are paying off DaveyG. Well done Stu, great to see the big stuff getting entered. Cough, cough, congrats to NSW, cough, cough. ...clearly the best yakfishing state to date in 07. Come on Vic get off ya arse in Feb :wink:


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

So whats with the exclusion of NZ  I thought you wanted some competition!?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Nubee,

Long lines arent legal in Oz and gives you guys an unfair advantage, perhaps if you's used skill & know how with a fishing rod n reel it would even things up a bit.

But! this is AKFF, not NZFF...........I think the verdict is fair :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

funda, sounds to me like a couple of NZ fellas were kicking some aussie butt on the fishing field and the aussies got upset! remember, it was you that invited us in the first place!!!

Now we see how you guy's play the game, the competition gets to tough so lets ban them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nubee said:


> funda, sounds to me like a couple of NZ fellas were kicking some aussie butt on the fishing field and the aussies got upset! remember, it was you that invited us in the first place!!!
> 
> Now we see how you guy's play the game, the competition gets to tough so lets ban them!


HEHEHE good luck in the cricket too matey :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Allan

(T.I.C) :roll:


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

hey funda, we dont need luck in the cricket, if at any point nz looks like they might get close im sure your boys could roll a nice slow one across the ground  worked in the past :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nubee said:


> hey funda, we dont need luck in the cricket, if at any point nz looks like they might get close im sure your boys could roll a nice slow one across the ground  worked in the past :wink:


Yeah I agree that ball was poor sportsmanship, kinda like using longlines in the AKFF comp eh! :lol:

Cheers, Allan :wink:


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

funda, I feel for ya mate if you think the only way to catch decent fish is with a long line!
perhaps you should come over for some tuition


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Davey,

Very dissapointed for all NZ Yak fishos at the blatant exclusion from your monthly comp, particularly when this is all meant to be in the name of fun. Included in the state vs state hmmmm.....glad to be included but have you checked the map lately?? Got to say thats more of an insult than reasonable sportsman like option.

How about introducing an International section in your monthly results and we could open the comp up even further (TKF for example), all results included.

Waka


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nubee said:


> funda, I feel for ya mate if you think the only way to catch decent fish is with a long line!
> perhaps you should come over for some tuition


Yes I need tuition as I never catch anything decent, your "the man" :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Now look what you guys have gone and done. You've upset my mate Nubee. Now Nubee, just go easy on these Australian chapps, you just have to under stand that the only men in Australia are New Zealanders :lol: 
I've stopped posting trip reports because i kept hearing this strange sobbing sound and i was afraid that all those tears might flood Aussie.  
Whats with this long lining THATS NOT FISHING!! 
*Real men catch real fish the "reel" way*
Hey Nubee, don't tell them about the 50 snapper I caught today "WITHOUT A LONG LINE" (released 40) or about the 16lb pannie that I put back. 
How about we make it fair and make it all of Australia against Nubee and I -spose all of Aussie would be equal to a couple of real men :roll:

NM


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Naki Man said:


> *Now look what you guys have gone and done. You've upset my mate Nubee. Now Nubee, just go easy on these Australian chapps, you just have to under stand that the only men in Australia are New Zealanders :lol:
> I've stopped posting trip reports because i kept hearing this strange sobbing sound and i was afraid that all those tears might flood Aussie.
> Whats with this long lining THATS NOT FISHING!!
> Real men catch real fish the "reel" way
> ...


Reel men dont carry on like a woman :wink: I think it's time you checked the fence line, you might get lucky if a sheep has it's head stuck in the fence :lol:

You guys crack me up 

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't let this get out of proportion... Settle down Funda!

After the end of this years first comp ( And the only one I have entered on the site so far ) I was just as suprised as you guys to read that your catches would not be eligible for monthly points apart from state vs state rivalry, this was not a publicised exclusion nor was it up for public debate in any of the threads regarding opinions, ideas or rules.

To quote you directly Naki Man :



> "How about, Davey makes a judgement call if needed and everyone agrees to agree"


Sorry you guys feel this way guys, perhaps you can contribute more to the site in other ways?


----------



## Nubee (Sep 12, 2006)

well said Nakiman  and a good result today.

funda, pull yer head in chum :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nubee said:


> well said Nakiman  and a good result today.
> 
> funda, pull yer head in chum :lol:


Me pull my head in ?? get real!

I'm not the one who started with the personal insults and name calling pal, it was all a little bit of freindly banter (on my behalf) until your mate started.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Funda wrote

*I think it's time you checked the fence line, you might get lucky if a sheep has it's head stuck in the fence *

Funda please explain - is this some kinda Australian ritual and whats it got to do with fishing. No wonder you can't catch fish if you're taking your rod out while you're checking the fence line. You've got your sports mixed up mate. :roll: :wink: :lol:

Paffoh - I couldn't care one way or the other. It was a fun comp last year, however it was clear that some were taking it too seriously when they wanted to start making rules because they felt they were at a disadvantage in one way or another. As stated before a comp like this can only be run as a fun comp as there are no controls on the validity of the catches.

I only made comment because it's funda make fun at Funda :lol:

So good luck with the comp, have fun and don't take things so seriously

By the way you guys seriously need to get some decent fish over there :wink: :lol:

NM


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Naki,

A kiwi mate of mine explained it to me, said it was common practise over there :wink:

Oh and the decent fish thing you say, well they're here and hard to catch, but I am definately not worried about a few little NZ pinkies winning anything, most of the freshwater murray cod I catch on a daily basis are bigger than those things :wink:

Tuff luck in the cricket, you guys cant win a trick aye bro "rofpmsl"

Keep it real 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

Banter has been pretty good natured so far. Please take any personal stuff to PMs though - they've been pretty well intended from what I've seen, but it's bloody hard to read emotion on the internet, so the potential for something to be taken the wrong way is high. I'll lock this thread for the moment - not to discourage discussion of the NZ / Aus issue, just to stop any wayward tangents regarding motive.

Naki - might be worth having a quick chat to Davey (or give me a yell via PM if you like) to discuss processes/consultation and stuff. We can open a new general thread if anyone wants to hammer the issue in any more detail after that.

Though this is an Aussie site, and it tends to respect, and encourage international involvement - many international members provide a vibrant and positive contribution to the site that has been invaluable; however, there are some parts of the site that are a little challenging to spread outside Oz, or don't make sense in the context of an Australian forum (eg: virtual library, the 'hall of fame' and so on).

Whilst it's been bloody marvelous to see the skills & results of the NZ crew, I reckon Davey figured that it was going to open up too big a can of worms later on down the track - not necessarily for NZ as such (since we share the same water, and plenty of the same species), but the potential for differences in regulations, opportunities, and fishing styles would make administering the competition way too hard (eg: is a 60cm Alabama eel worth more than a 30cm Georges River Bream?) - so a bit of preventative change was needed.

I reckon it's an unfortunate, but necessary step personally, but more to the point, since Dave runs the comp, he's within his rights to change it into a competitive flower-arranging contest if he likes. I'm glad that he's willing to put in the time and effort to run a fun, and only slightly competitive (as Naki mentions!) fishing competition. 

... particularly since I'm crap at arranging flowers.

Red.

[ Edit: DaveyG's had a chance to read the thread now, and has asked me to add the following ]

There are a couple of key reasons for the change to the competition format, including:

* As international members are increasing, we felt it time to separate the 'Australian' members from the International - the start of a new competition was the time to do it, not half way through.

* International regulations and size limits are very different (eg legal kingfish length in Aus is 60cm, in NZ is 75cm), therefor a 'just legal' kingie in NZ would be a very good fish here.

* Although there is some fairly significant variation within Australian fishing habitats, there are certainly options available to other countries that Australia can't compete with; A southern NSW Jewfish, and a north Queensland Barra are on the same page for example, but we have nothing to compare with catches such as HolyMackerals giant squid, or a Canadian monster Halibut.

* The Hall of Fame is now linked to the monthly competition, and the Hall of Fame is only intended for Australian records.

* As the competition progresses, we are hoping to add small prizes (nothing that would compromise the friendly spirit of the competition), which would only be available to/valid for Australian residents.

Dave also mentioned that Naki's suggestion on including an international section is a good idea, and one that he'd be interesting in implementing - perhaps a section where the top 5 international catches are listed? PM Dave with your thoughts.

Red.


----------

